# Yep, Soaped to long when...



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2017)

You are waiting for your Sweet Hot Mustard to come to a thick trace.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 31, 2017)

Hehe, that's too funny!


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 31, 2017)

...when you see someone at the store buying soap and a large bottle of lotion, and can't help but roll your eyes. Save​


----------



## toxikon (Jan 31, 2017)

When you're agonizing over which soap to bring along with you on vacation... 

(I'm going to Hawaii on Sunday woooo!!!)


----------



## artemis (Jan 31, 2017)

toxikon said:


> When you're agonizing over which soap to bring along with you on vacation...
> 
> (I'm going to Hawaii on Sunday woooo!!!)



Oh... I did that. The soap part,  not the Hawaii part. I needed two for the shower,  one for the bathroom  sink, one by the kitchen sink, one to give the mother-in-law...


----------



## toxikon (Feb 1, 2017)

artemis said:


> Oh... I did that. The soap part,  not the Hawaii part. I needed two for the shower,  one for the bathroom  sink, one by the kitchen sink, one to give the mother-in-law...



I'm trying to pack super light, so I think I may just bring a basic plain jane with me. I'm really liking my salt bars, but I figure that I'll already be in a salty ocean every day so maybe that's overkill!


----------



## Marshall (Feb 1, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> You are waiting for your Sweet Hot Mustard to come to a thick trace.



Can't tell you how many times over the last year I have made gravy and thought.. now that is a nice med trace.. :razz:


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 2, 2017)

I too have done that many times.  Making cheese sauce, cranberry sauce, gravy, soups.   I just snicker at myself for my craziness.


----------



## Susie (Feb 2, 2017)

toxikon said:


> When you're agonizing over which soap to bring along with you on vacation...
> 
> (I'm going to Hawaii on Sunday woooo!!!)



Woot!!!!  Have an awesome time!  It is gorgeous there!  Even the air smells better!  And there should be whale migration now, don't miss a trip out to see those, it is awe inspiring to be able to see one up close!


----------



## Susie (Feb 2, 2017)

My dear, sweet hubby actually suggested we use HOTEL soap for vacation...LOL!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 2, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> You are waiting for your Sweet Hot Mustard to come to a thick trace.



I do that to my homemade sauces too, I even made a meme about it last year, because I just can`t help myself_.
_
I compare _everything _to thin or thick trace! Its like soaping has ruined us or something... 

Or... perhaps it has fixed us??! :think:


----------



## leilaninoel (Feb 2, 2017)

Susie said:


> My dear, sweet hubby actually suggested we use HOTEL soap for vacation...LOL!



My fiance made a similar suggestion last time we traveled. "Um... no?" :roll:


----------



## Millie (Feb 3, 2017)

...when you find yourself learning chemistry for fun

 :headbanging:


----------



## Susie (Feb 3, 2017)

leilaninoel said:


> My fiance made a similar suggestion last time we traveled. "Um... no?" :roll:



Right????  What were they thinking???


----------



## dillsandwitch (Feb 7, 2017)

Susie said:


> My dear, sweet hubby actually suggested we use HOTEL soap for vacation...LOL!




DH actually used hotel soap once while we were away fossicking. He said that cause it was in the bathroom he didn't have to dig into his bag all dirty to find his bar. 
Less than a minute after the water went on he was calling me to find his soap as the hotel soap was making his skin feel weird.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 7, 2017)

toxikon said:


> When you're agonizing over which soap to bring along with you on vacation...
> 
> (I'm going to Hawaii on Sunday woooo!!!)


Have a fantastic trip to gorgeous Hawaii. We rented a Harley and road the Kahekili Highway, nicknamed death road. What an experince on a road a bike and car cannot pass then think wet road. Oh, but it was gorgeous. Sorry got a little off topic, but then it was my topic!! :silent:


----------



## Susie (Feb 7, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Have a fantastic trip to gorgeous Hawaii. We rented a Harley and road the Kahekili Highway, nicknamed death road. What an experince on a road a bike and car cannot pass then think wet road. Oh, but it was gorgeous. Sorry got a little off topic, but then it was my topic!! :silent:



I love your topic, and your bike trip!


----------



## TBandCW (Feb 7, 2017)

Susie said:


> My dear, sweet hubby actually suggested we use HOTEL soap for vacation...LOL!



Too funny!  Since I'm in a tourist area I sell a lot of soap to folks who don't want to use the hotel soap.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 7, 2017)

toxikon said:


> When you're agonizing over which soap to bring along with you on vacation...
> 
> (I'm going to Hawaii on Sunday woooo!!!)



I'm there right now. I brought coconut lime fragrance made with coconut milk. Lots of whales right now. Which island will you be visiting?


----------



## toxikon (Feb 16, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I'm there right now. I brought coconut lime fragrance made with coconut milk. Lots of whales right now. Which island will you be visiting?



I just returned home on Monday! It was a lovely trip. We spent our time on Oahu. We rented a condo (group of 6) in downtown Waikiki and rented a car. We visited the beautiful beaches on the windward side most of all, and had a day trip to the north shore. The beaches and mountains were absolutely breathtaking! We had a few rainy days but mostly sun and pleasant temps (especially coming from our cold, snowy climate). 

Our favourite beach was Kailua. And we had fun playing in the waves at Waimanalo Beach as well. We free swam with sharks on the north shore, and did a gorgeous ATV tour through Kualoa valley. And of course, enjoyed tons of delicious poke bowls, fresh fruit and Japanese food!

Our friends said they saw some whale spouts on a hike up to the Makapu'u lookout, but that's about it. We didn't spend a lot of time looking though!

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 16, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I just returned home on Monday! It was a lovely trip. We spent our time on Oahu. We rented a condo (group of 6) in downtown Waikiki and rented a car. We visited the beautiful beaches on the windward side most of all, and had a day trip to the north shore. The beaches and mountains were absolutely breathtaking! We had a few rainy days but mostly sun and pleasant temps (especially coming from our cold, snowy climate).
> 
> Our favourite beach was Kailua. And we had fun playing in the waves at Waimanalo Beach as well. We free swam with sharks on the north shore, and did a gorgeous ATV tour through Kualoa valley. And of course, enjoyed tons of delicious poke bowls, fresh fruit and Japanese food!
> 
> ...



We were on Kauai - just got home on Tuesday AM. Friends were with us for the first part of the trip and after they left I got sick so that was a bummer. Hawaii sure is a special place.


----------



## earlene (Feb 16, 2017)

*Dibbles* and *toxikan*, pictures, please!  Hawaii is so beautiful.  I haven't been there in a long time and I'd so love to see some picutres.  Maybe a thread just for that so we all can ooh and ahh over your respectively wonderful trips.


----------



## toxikon (Feb 16, 2017)

earlene said:


> *Dibbles* and *toxikan*, pictures, please!  Hawaii is so beautiful.  I haven't been there in a long time and I'd so love to see some picutres.  Maybe a thread just for that so we all can ooh and ahh over your respectively wonderful trips.



Great idea, I'd be happy to start a thread. 

Here it is: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=62639


----------

